# U.S. Army Unveils Hybrid-Electric Combat Vehicles



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

All eight commonly-designed MGV variants will provide soldiers with enhanced survivability, increased speed and mobility, new network-based capabilities, and more modern, modular technology. 

More...


----------

